# Gray treefrog!



## agent A (Jun 18, 2013)

the other day I caught this lovely female gray treefrog

idk if she is hyla versicolor or chrysoscelis, but she's gorgeous!


----------



## hierodula (Jun 18, 2013)

aww... thats so cool dude

we only get pacific tree frogs here


----------



## Maddybelle (Jun 18, 2013)

I caught one of these a few years ago. Couldn't keep her for very long, though.  She wasn't as jumpy as my current southern leopard frogs, but she definitely jumped farther!


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

You can tell them apart by their calls and in some areas maybe the range. No way to do it by just looking at them because the difference is in the number of chromosomes.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> You can tell them apart by their calls and in some areas maybe the range. No way to do it by just looking at them because the difference is in the number of chromosomes.


problem is this is a female

females don't call &lt;_&lt;


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

agent A said:


> problem is this is a female
> 
> females don't call &lt;_&lt;


Yes I know that. So you won't ever know exactly what it is.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2013)

Rick said:


> Yes I know that. So you won't ever know exactly what it is.


until she dies, then I can have her DNA analyzed...


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

Last summer I don't know how many thousands of frogs I dealt with but I want to say it was something like 20, 000. The first picture shows about a quarter of the metamorph frogs we pulled out of our tanks on a daily basis, went on for about three months. Many grays in there too.


----------



## agent A (Jun 19, 2013)

I want some of those! Lol


----------



## Rick (Jun 19, 2013)

They have long since been released after being weighed. Try weighing thousands of tiny frogs. It was an experience. I sometimes wonder how many of them are alive.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 2, 2013)

Grey Tree Frogs around our house. Hyla chrysoscelis? Sorry the camera does not work in the dark, it needs a whole lot of light.


----------



## twolfe (Jul 2, 2013)

Cute frog, Alex.

Rick, wow. That's a lot of frogs.

Later in the summer there will be hundreds of baby gray tree frogs on the houses in my neighborhood. When the bathroom light is on, they stick to the window three stories high. I've kept them as pets off and on when I also had a tank with red-eyed tree frogs. I am not keeping any frogs at this time.


----------



## OctoberRainne (Jul 3, 2013)

Cute treefrogs! I took one in last year for a few months then let it go again,hoping to see another one this year,it was not a grey though I don't believe. In MD they really seem to like the parks and school buildings at night,lots of trees and ponds around and parking lot lights so they are easily visible


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2013)

Tammy Wolfe said:


> Cute frog, Alex.
> 
> Rick, wow. That's a lot of frogs.
> 
> Later in the summer there will be hundreds of baby gray tree frogs on the houses in my neighborhood. When the bathroom light is on, they stick to the window three stories high. I've kept them as pets off and on when I also had a tank with red-eyed tree frogs. I am not keeping any frogs at this time.


Oh that is nothing. We took out that many per day for three months straight. What you see in the picture is just a portion of what was removed daily.


----------



## happy1892 (Jul 5, 2013)

Video of a female grey tree frog I caught the other year. She was huge, I did not know about the frogs around here at this time and I thought the Grey Tree Frogs were an exotic species haha so of course I was excited. I let her go later.


----------



## mantidsaresweet (Jul 5, 2013)

Rick what were you raising all those frogs for? Also was it just a volunteer thing or part of your job/career?


----------



## Rick (Jul 6, 2013)

mantidsaresweet said:


> Rick what were you raising all those frogs for? Also was it just a volunteer thing or part of your job/career?


It was a large scale ecology experiment.


----------



## Sticky (Jul 8, 2013)

I think that is also found in Maine. I found 2 that came in white! It happens sometimes. They were so beautiful with the contrasting black lines.


----------



## Sticky (Sep 23, 2013)

Are they hard to take care of? What kind of setup is best for them?


----------



## HappyFish (Jun 2, 2014)

My mom had one that lived in a small bird house in the red maple by her front door. She called him "Sticky Foot". It was there for several years. On overcast or rain days he would be perched in the doorway of the bird house.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 2, 2014)

HappyFish said:


> My mom had one that lived in a small bird house in the red maple by her front door. She called him "Sticky Foot". It was there for several years. On overcast or rain days he would be perched in the doorway of the bird house.


That is interesting. In South Korea we had Japanese Tree Frogs (청개구리: chung meaning bright green and gaeguri meaning frog) and I remember one that would come back every year during the night to the second story of a house of a friend to catch bugs to eat, it was cute. What state was your mother's house in where the frog was?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_amphibians_of_Korea


----------



## Sticky (Jun 3, 2014)

Sarting late last week I've been hearing them. I would like to catch one or find some tadpoles.


----------



## happy1892 (Jun 3, 2014)

Sticky said:


> Sarting late last week I've been hearing them. I would like to catch one or find some tadpoles.


Hyla chrysoscelis are common here. I find tadpoles in the old forests in pools of water. I find young grey tree frogs on the sidewalks near the forests. I grew several from eggs and the young frogs eat termites and small roaches well.


----------



## Rick (Jun 3, 2014)

I'm working with Southern Leopard frogs this summer.


----------



## MantidBro (Jun 7, 2014)

agent A said:


> the other day I caught this lovely female gray treefrog
> 
> idk if she is hyla versicolor or chrysoscelis, but she's gorgeous!


I love it, great shots, and adorable little specimen


----------

